# F. Liszt : Resurrexit from Oratorio Christus S.3



## polybolos

I heard the transcription of _resurrect rom Oratorio Christus _ S3 by Daniel Terzano, since then I have tried to seek out a piano Transcription by Daniele Terzano. 
Do you have information ? Give me suggestions,please.

You can here it at ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzV4g03TBgw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Pugg

polybolos said:


> I heard the transcription of _resurrect rom Oratorio Christus _ S3 by Daniel Terzano, since then I have tried to seek out a piano Transcription by Daniele Terzano.
> Do you have information ? Give me suggestions,please.
> 
> You can here it at ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzV4g03TBgw&feature=youtu.be


I've put a good link on for you.


----------



## polybolos

Hi, Pugg. I already enjoyed the video, I want the sheet music. But thank you for responding.


----------



## Pugg

polybolos said:


> Hi, Pugg. I already enjoyed the video, I want the sheet music. But thank you for responding.


No problem, I forgot another link for you. have a browse

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/sm/search.php?searchString=+Liszt+


----------



## polybolos

Umm, I'm afraid that Daniel Terzano haven't published his transcription. However, Pugg, I appreciate your kindness thanks.


----------

